# Soll ich als Frostmage Schattenzwirnschneider machen (wegen Seelen-Taschen)



## mîc1207 (24. Mai 2008)

HI hab mal ne frage ich bin frostmage loht sich da Schattenzwirnschneider zu machen oder soll ich auf feuermage umskillen??? weil die taschen lohnen sich ja nich für mich....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt schonmal danke für die Tipps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneelilie (2. Juni 2008)

mîc1207 schrieb:


> HI hab mal ne frage ich bin frostmage loht sich da Schattenzwirnschneider zu machen oder soll ich auf feuermage umskillen??? weil die taschen lohnen sich ja nich für mich....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe du meinst das als Witz, ansonsten kann man dir egal mit welcher Skillung nimmer helfen...

Einfach Vollständigkeitshalber die Antwort: Schattenzwirn erhöht Eis und Schatten, Zauberfeuer Arkan und Feuer. Die Sachen sind bis in SSC und The Aye hinein gut.


----------



## cM2003 (12. Juni 2008)

Also was du mit Taschen willst verstehe ich nicht...
Du kannst alle 3 Taschen mit jeder Skillung machen. Einzig die Materialbeschaffung wird schwieriger, da du als Spezi ja 2 Stoffe beim herstellen bekommst, statt nur einem.

Die Seelenstofftasche bringt dir als Mage gar nichts und ist nur für Hexer gedacht. Die Verzauberertasche bringt, wie der Name schon sagt, nur einem Verzauberer was. Einzig die Mondstofftasche bringt jedem etwas, ist aber vom Materialaufwand relativ teuer... Mondstoffschneiderei ist für dich aber vollkommen daneben...

Also:
Willst du als Frostmage spielen (kann ich dir für Raids nicht empfehlen) dann werd Seelenstoffschneider, solltest du aber auf Feuer oder Arkan spielen, dann nimm Zauberfeuer-Spezi.


----------



## blindhai (21. Juni 2008)

Kann man die Spezialisierung nochmal nachträglich ändern?


----------



## mofsens (21. Juni 2008)

jo, fuer ca 175g


----------



## Rapdef723 (19. August 2008)

Man lernt Schneider nicht nur wegen der Seelentaschen, hihi.


----------

